# IPod Nano for library audiobooks and general MP3 player? Vs 8gb Touch?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After being prompted to look into it by a thread oriented to the iPod Touch here, I am thinking of getting an iPod Nano to use to listen to audiobooks (primarily from the library, but also books of my own) while I work out and at other times. I'd also use it as a general MP3 player to replace my ancient Iriver T30.  Any advice or recommendations from those with experience?

I've dabbled with an 8gb iPod Touch instead....Price isn't that much more, and it would let me use apps. Size is bigger but not obviously impossible for the exercise room. Though I'd be faced with the temptation to upgrade memory and pay more one.  Any recommendations?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my 16GB Nano exclusively for audiobooks that I listen to in bed (it's particularly useful for lulling me to sleep).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> After being prompted to look into it by a thread oriented to the iPod Touch here, I am thinking of getting an iPod Nano to use to listen to audiobooks (primarily from the library, but also books of my own) while I work out and at other times. I'd also use it as a general MP3 player to replace my ancient Iriver T30. Any advice or recommendations from those with experience?
> 
> I've dabbled with an 8gb iPod Touch instead....Price isn't that much more, and it would let me use apps. Size is bigger but not obviously impossible for the exercise room. Though I'd be faced with the temptation to upgrade memory and pay more one. Any recommendations?


Since you already have the iPad, I think I'd recommend the Nano; nice, light, very very sturdy. I have an older Nano, pre video, and I love it for exercising with.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use a previous generation shuffle for that, but the nano is nice also, especially if you want to be able to listen to different playlists. I like the old shuffle because it was tiny and and had a built in clip to attach it to your clothes or whatever. I use it sometimes when cooking.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a 32gb Touch and I use mine for audio books from the library and music, and for reading my kindle books when I'm on the treadmill. I love it...in fact I had an 8gb and recently gave that to my son and upgraded to the 32. I love the apps on it too, but if you already have the ipad then maybe you wouldn't need the touch. The nano may do all that you need it to. Guess it would depend on if you would actually use the apps, or wait until you get back to the ipad for the apps.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I ordered a purple 16 gig iPod Nano from Amazon today, so by the end of the week, I will be further assimilated into the i people.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I ordered a purple 16 gig iPod Nano from Amazon today, so by the end of the week, I will be further assimilated into the i people.


I was just about to respond to your thread and then noticed your resolution; I have the same iPod Nano in purple and I love it; I also have a 16gb iPod touch, iPod Classic and iPad (as well as a MacBookPro; I guess I'm a thorough Apple convert)

I think for what you are looking for, the nano will be the perfect thing; it's what I always reach for when I'm taking my dog for a walk or exercising, very portable and lightweight; I listen to podcasts (I especially love This American Life and WNYC's RadioLab), music and audiobooks; I use my Touch mostly for apps and organization.

The purple noreve cover goes really nicely with the purple iPod nano, and has a hole in the back so that you can use the video camera in the case; you would think all the cases do, but some don't yet.

I'm glad you got the nano, I think you'll love it; I'd like to hear what you think about it when you get it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm glad you got the nano, I think you'll love it; I'd like to hear what you think about it when you get it.


I've had the Nano a couple of weeks now, and am quite content with it. It isn't nearly as awesome as my iPad of course! The interface is quite intuitive, just one time did I have to give up and look at the instructions (ended up having to go to the internet) to figure out what to do. The little spinner dial that is used for a control is pretty sensitive, and not my favorite interface, but I can't think of one that would be better (touch screen would be a disaster at this small size!). As expected, it works fine as a MP3 player. I'm not a connoisseur, and can't really speak to the finer points of audio quality (from what I read on the internet, people who are sensitive to audio quality issues consider the Nano to be tolerable at best) but it is fine for my tin ears. iTunes sync works great. I was able to check out (electronically) audiobook rentals from my library and use them, unfortunately the seven day checkout time is too short! The Nano does allow you to view videos, which seems like an outrageous claim based on the miniature dimensions of the thing (especially how thin it is!). After confirming this by downloading an iTunes show to it, I actually purchased some Looney Tunes shorts (I am a diehard Bugs Bunny fan) and synced them to the Nano more as a stunt than anything else. I tried watching them and was disappointed--I have an "old" Creative Zen media player that I can actually watch and enjoy videos on during plane rides (It was especially a lifesaver when I went to Alaska last Summer). The Nano doesn't quite work as a video player for me. I'd really expected it would be tolerable, the screen is only slightly smaller than my Zen (2.2 inches instead of 2.5 inches), but the slight decrease really makes a difference in viewing! I suspect it hurts that the Nano screen seems to be optimized for wide-screen movies, probably because of convenient fit to the overall device dimensions. For conventional-format stuff like the cartoons, the whole screen isn't used. I've dwelled on the video because I had something to say about it, but I don't think it is a serious defect on the device, nobody buys the Nano for the principal purpose of watching video!

I don't expect to use the video camera much (it hasn't even occurred to me yet to use it in real use), but I did test it out and it works fine. As most reviews of the device note, the pinhole for the camera lens is in a very awkward place.

Overall, I'm quite happy with my purchase, and I recommend the Nano if you want an excellent portable MP3 player with some working auxiliary capabilities for shooting low-res video, a video viewer, and as a pedometer (I haven't used that so didn't comment on the capability).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Nano does allow you to view videos, which seems like an outrageous claim based on the miniature dimensions of the thing (especially how thin it is!). After confirming this by downloading an iTunes show to it, I actually purchased some Looney Tunes shorts (I am a diehard Bugs Bunny fan) and synced them to the Nano more as a stunt than anything else. I tried watching them and was disappointed--I have an "old" Creative Zen media player that I can actually watch and enjoy videos on during plane rides (It was especially a lifesaver when I went to Alaska last Summer). The Nano doesn't quite work as a video player for me. I'd really expected it would be tolerable, the screen is only slightly smaller than my Zen (2.2 inches instead of 2.5 inches), but the slight decrease really makes a difference in viewing! I suspect it hurts that the Nano screen seems to be optimized for wide-screen movies, probably because of convenient fit to the overall device dimensions. For conventional-format stuff like the cartoons, the whole screen isn't used. I've dwelled on the video because I had something to say about it, but I don't think it is a serious defect on the device, nobody buys the Nano for the principal purpose of watching video!


Note that you can connect the Nano to a TV and use it as a video player. I did this quite often, even when travelling, with my iPod Video. Of course, now I have the iPad. 

Betsy


----------

